# Identify the old light for me



## Lighthouse one (Jun 2, 2013)

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-GLR8E_yKw0o/UauBS6j90UI/AAAAAAAAAHc/PJHPyIJ36U8/s640/IMG_2586.JPG

Someone gave this light to me..old and it's neat. Any idea what it is. It's 10 inches long. Should hold 3 size D cells.


----------



## Showmethelight (Jun 2, 2013)

Looks a lot like a old copper rayovac

here is a nickel plated one with a similiar bullet end, 
http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/Ray...tton-Switch-Bullet-End-adn-Cloud-Logo-3D-1935

any indentifying stamps or numbers anywhere?


----------



## Lighthouse one (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks for the link....yes- that's it. No stamps or name on it.


----------



## Backpacker Light (Jun 3, 2013)

It might be a knock-off copy of a Ray-O-Vac.

This was common back in the day, with absolutely no markings on the light, so that it could not be traced it back to copyright infringer. A real one would have been marked.


----------

